# Some of my emotes



## iPikachu (Jan 31, 2009)

These took me from 1 to 6 o_o
:]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...._. lol




fatsofatsofatsorider









 avatar!




mercmercmerchitler.creep.




CHAPPY!




most time consuming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







my first one


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 2, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

>


D'awwwwwww, this one is my favourite :3


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 2, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



did some more:
acemotion!




costy's TRUE form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







boing!(not really finished)


----------



## m3rox (Feb 2, 2009)

1 to 6 what?  Minutes I hope.

They look good btw.


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 2, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> 1 to 6 what?  Minutes I hope.
> 
> They look good btw.


hours 
i have no idea why time passes so fast.


----------



## ThommyDude (Feb 19, 2009)

awsome!
really love those things!
like your version of


----------

